# Memoria con velocidad de clock de 2400MHz [Nota de difusión]



## Fogonazo (Mar 12, 2010)

*Kingston Technology diseña la memoria más rápida del mundo *

Fecha de publicación: 11 marzo 2010

Con una velocidad de reloj de 2400 MHz, el nuevo kit HyperX obtiene la certificación de Intel 

Kingston Technology Company, el mayor fabricante independiente de productos de memoria del mundo, ha presentado la memoria con certificación Intel más rápida del mercado.

Operando a 2400 MHZ, el kit de memoria de doble canal HyperX® DDR3 de Kingston (con el código KHX2400C9D3T1K2/4GX) ha obtenido la certificación en el sistema XMP de Intel sobre la plataforma Core i7™. 



La nueva memoria de Kingston a 2400 MHz opera en tiempos de 9-11-9-27-2nS a 1,65 voltios y ha sido diseñada pensando en entusiastas de la tecnología, aficionados a los juegos y profesionales del benchmarking que busquen un nivel superior en prestaciones de memoria.

Al igual que el resto de soluciones de memoria de Kingston Technology, el kit a 2400 MHZ se ha creado en base a los principios más exigentes de diseño e ingeniería, y sometido a los estándares de prueba y producción de calidad OEM para obtener la certificación Intel XMP. La memoria ha sido probada con gran éxito en diversos sistemas P55, incluyendo la placa madre GIGABYTE GA-P55A-UD4P.

Los kits a 2400 MHz estarán disponibles en el segundo trimestre del año. La memoria HyperX de Kingston cuenta con garantía de por vida y soporte técnico gratuito 24x7.

*Mas información*


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 12, 2010)

Y no fue Corsair, ni Vitesta, ni OCZ!!! Fue Kingston!!!!!

Acompañese de unos programas como edición de video, gamer´s ultra extremos, diseño 3D, etc.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Sevillano (Mar 13, 2010)

¿Y en que placa base se supone que se podrá conectar eso?


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 13, 2010)

Sevillano dijo:


> ¿Y en que placa base se supone que se podrá conectar eso?



Instala el programa Everest en su computador, mira en: Placa base > Chipset , y alli obtendras informacion sobre la velocidad de la memoria instalada; logicamente esas memorias funcionaran con los chipset's que sean compatibles.

Ahi subo una instantanea de lo explicado.


----------



## Sevillano (Mar 13, 2010)

Drake, gracias por molestarte, pero si no estoy mal informado, lo máximo que se puede poner es 1800 (DDR3), y modificando la bios de la placa, por eso lo decía, así que no quiero ni pensar lo que se necesitará para ponerla a 2400, y comprar uno de los tres únicos modelos que la soporten, como que no  , porque serán placas de 300 euros...


----------



## zxeth (Mar 13, 2010)

jajajaja parece un chiste . 2400mhz y primero lo saco KINGSTON jajajajajaj. y para colmo esa memoria es solo compatible con i7 y para otro colmo la GIGABYTE GA-P55A-UD4P solo tiene 2 slots pci express jajajaja, Alta memoria para tener solo 2 tarjetas de video, igual para gamerrs bastante avanzados sirve, lo que no te sirve es para supercomputadoras para analizar cosas. Esperemos que mas adelante vengan mas mothers compatibles para este tipo de memoria, como los que salieron para la ddr5 en placa de video


----------

